# Ireland



## riverdees05 (Sep 3, 2012)

What is the cheapest way to call to and from Ireland?  We are going to be there for a little over a week and need to be in touch with home.  We have Verizon cellar service.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 3, 2012)

local mobile phone with free incoming calls?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 3, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> What is the cheapest way to call to and from Ireland?  We are going to be there for a little over a week and need to be in touch with home.  We have Verizon cellar service.



Check with your Verizon Cust Svc. They have short-term loaners. If you were going to be gone longer or were going to use lots of minutes, I'd suggest an unlocked phone and buying a sim card there. For the truly _cheapest_, use Skype.

Here's Rick Steves' writeup on European cell phone use: http://www.ricksteves.com/plan/tips/cell-phone-europe.htm

Jim


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 4, 2012)

You can get a Mobal.com phone for use and you will pay as you go for any minutes (vs. prepaying for them).  The basic phone is about $30-$40 delivered (FedEx . . . FAST).  Also, the phone is yours forever, and can be used for future international travel.  (The basic phone cannot be used for outbound calls fromw within NAmerican countries.)  Be aware, however, that the minutes are a bit on the pricey side $1.25/minute receiving or outgoing.  For us and our needs in Ireland this was the best solution.

If you have reliable access to the internet, yes SKYPE is a decent viable option.  (Requires laptop w/camera)  We also use MagicJack at home and have that software on my mini-notebook so calls on it are like calling across the street here at home . . . also for free.

P.S.  If you are going to buy a Mobal.com phone + service please let me know so I can provide you with a referral.  I think it will get us both a small discount.


----------



## K&PFitz (Sep 5, 2012)

We walked to a Tesco from our hotel and bought the cheapest phone they had.  I think it was under 20 Euro.  We bought 10 euros worth of minutes, and that was enough for us to check in at home a couple times plus call ahead to our B&Bs.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 5, 2012)

Since Ireland is in Europe, maybe this should be moved to Europe and you will get more replies.


----------



## radmoo (Sep 5, 2012)

ekit phone card
YOu can load from anywhere and there are 800 access #s throughout Europe.  Check it out www.ekit.com


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 5, 2012)

Do you use the calling cards at pay phones or at your hotel?  I know in the US trying to find a pay phone can be almost impossible these days.


----------



## radmoo (Sep 5, 2012)

You can use anywhere


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 6, 2012)

Skype is a good way to do that if you take your laptop.


----------

